# LIVE! Ben Belton & Ricky Cain in Japan!



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm gladly posting this link:

http://www.aquatic-plants.org/articles/japan/ben/

--Nikolay


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Day 4:
http://www.aquatic-plants.org/articles/japan/ben/pages/090705/

If the pictures in the middle of the article don't show up for you try the "Ben's" and "Ricky's" pictures at the bottom of the page.

--Nikolay


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Day 5:
http://www.aquatic-plants.org/articles/japan/ben/pages/090805/

--Nikolay


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

All pages so far, probably that will be all.

Really nice!!!
http://www.aquatic-plants.org/articles/japan/ben/pages/

--Nikolay


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

No, there will be more.

Ricky and I tried to exchange pics on the way back, but we both were dead. Long day yesterday. 

We'll work on them as the days go on 

Ben


----------

